# My 4ft Moss Tank



## richietay (Jul 17, 2006)

My moss tank....feel free to comments


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow! Very beautiful and peaceful!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Terrific moss tank. What are you using to get the elevation for the top most mosses? Are there any fish or shrimp in the tank?

-John N.


----------



## richietay (Jul 17, 2006)

Some faunas living in it...


----------



## richietay (Jul 17, 2006)

John N. said:


> Terrific moss tank. What are you using to get the elevation for the top most mosses? Are there any fish or shrimp in the tank?
> 
> -John N.


i use bogwood where one of the branches pointing upwards, tied some taiwan moss on tip, and here is how it grown.

No fishes (don't really fancy), had cherry shrimps and crystal red shrimps.

Thanks for the comments...


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you enter the ADA contest with this?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ah..another great looking moss tank. Just how do people do it! what type of filtration, lighting are you using? are you using any ferts?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful tank. Those moss tanks are some of my favorite designs. What type of moss(es) are you using?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

they look really green!

would also like to know what you are using.


----------



## richietay (Jul 17, 2006)

the moss are; Taiwan moss(Centre), Java moss(Centre behind downoi), Spiky moss(Foreground), Christmas moss(Left bogwood and wall). And mini pelia, java ferns and downoi.

tank setup arent complete, just installed the christmas moss wall(Waiting to flourish), and the left side considering adding wood with moss(interested in Flame moss) to balance. 

Lighting will be 4*36w PL 9hrs, running 24hrs/7 fans(3 qty) temp 25-27.

Did not entered for the ADA06, setup arent compete then. maybe next year??


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Totally amazing!! I love the lush Moss 
your tank looks so clean, I just love it....though adding a small group of fish will add a little action, just my opinion 
Best wishes..


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful and would love to see updated pics in about 6 months. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Gorgeous! It looks fantastic. I'm planning a carpet of moss for my next scape. I love that soft look it provides.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats awesome!!


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I have some moss in my tank. Always wondering the best way to trim it. Do you have any good techniques for maintaining this?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Amazing tank, great growth. Pictures explains for themselves. Good job!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow. You have moved me to make a moss tank now. I think I have some taiwan moss......


----------



## richietay (Jul 17, 2006)

skinns said:


> I have some moss in my tank. Always wondering the best way to trim it. Do you have any good techniques for maintaining this?


What moss(es) you have??


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Time to change my tank to moss only tank! haha  i love these moss tanks they seem like shrimp would feel like their in heaven and they look awesome once everything grows in! Just a question..for later on might help others too if they plan on rescaping their tank..do you take out the shrimp and put them in a different tank? keep up the work and pictures


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I tied lots of Taiwan moss onto my driftwood. Time to get my wood looking like yours!


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Keep us updated on how things grow  i cant wait to get started on mine!


----------



## richietay (Jul 17, 2006)

Hope to see your moss tank soon!

erm....me also planning to setup another 4ft, moss again. trying to get hold on other types of moss to add to my current collection.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Once you do show some pics!  my 2.5 ft shrimp/moss tank is a bit of a mess right now i basically setup the tank and threw some plants in there and moss and shrimp  im going to buy another drift wood piece to add to it as well as some different moss. Its goin to be a mess but ohwell! I really like the weeping moss and fissiden sp. i must say is a nice looking moss. Nice thing about moss is its a pretty hardy plant and easy to grow but looks nice and can make a tank look beautiful when tied to driftwood pieces.


----------

